# E46 bluetooth



## That_1_Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey guys quick question everytime I try to connect my Bluetooth I push the pair button and the display on the radio says activate phone and shows up in my Bluetooth setting but after putting in the pin I get this message


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

We need more information:
- year
- model
- country
- audio package 
- make and model of phone.


----------



## That_1_Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

2005 325i
US
Regular business radio with CD player 
iPhone 6


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Great! The BT in your car is designed for phone calls only. It can’t stream music. Also, be advised that some iPhones have problems interfacing with BMW BT systems. I know my iPhone 7 doesn’t like to interface with the BT system in my 2018 M240i. 

My advice is to try either a different phone or a different BMW equipped with BT. Either will tell you where the issue resides.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

this is correct! in some cases the BT didn't work at all and even the dealer couldn't get them to work straight from the factory. see our own wiki on the BT topic. I have the 04 and 05...
i had to bypass both to stream music. 
05 did ok with connecting to my android phone I don't use it though.

Sent from my SM-J727T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

